# Kernel panic when installing 10.2



## Smida3 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,
I decided to install FreeBSD onto my old laptop (Dell Latitude D505) . I took it apart and replaced the fan. Ye'old W-XP's running fine from the hard disk.
I made a bootable USB memstick in Windows with win32 but when I try to install FreeBSD it boots and after a few seconds of mumbo jumbo I don't understand it says.


```
Uptime: 1s
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
```

Here is a video: 




When I insert the bootable memstick into the computer in XPs blue death appears.

Processor Intel pentium M.

Tried the "Configure Boot Options ..." and loading the kernel.old

Thanks for your help and sorry if I missed something, just starting with FreeBSD.

Smida3


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 27, 2015)

The video is not very informative, but from the little I see in the backtrace it seems FreeBSD has a problem with the graphics card. I hope somebody with more experience will come to the rescue. Is this computer capable of UEFI-booting? If it is the case, can you enable/disable it and boot again?


----------



## Smida3 (Nov 27, 2015)

Juanitou said:


> The video is not very informative, but from the little I see in the backtrace it seems FreeBSD has a problem with the graphics card. I hope somebody with more experience will come to the rescue. Is this computer capable of UEFI-booting? If it is the case, can you enable/disable it and boot again?



Thanks for the reply 
The BIOS does not support UEFI booting as far as I can tell.  Here are the full specs from BIOS. I gathered some info and the hardware is pretty ancient. the CPU is i686. That is why I used the i386 memstick download. Is that correct?

Thanks again,
Smida3


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 27, 2015)

This GPU should work with FreeBSD. There are reports in this same forums of people having trouble with it in Xorg, so farther than you are.

If you boot in single-user mode (choice 2 at loader prompt), what is the output of `sysctl kern.vty`? Maybe there is a bug with this card in the new vt(4) console driver. You could maybe try using the old one, sc(4).


----------



## Smida3 (Nov 28, 2015)

Juanitou said:


> This GPU should work with FreeBSD. There are reports in this same forums of people having trouble with it in Xorg, so farther than you are.
> 
> If you boot in single-user mode (choice 2 at loader prompt), what is the output of `sysctl kern.vty`? Maybe there is a bug with this card in the new vt(4) console driver. You could maybe try using the old one, sc(4).



Single user does not work but yesterday I downloaded the 8.0 release, which starts the installation, but I did not finish it since my CD does not work and I have no clue where should I download the images through FTP since  it says the image is not found on the official ftp.

Trying the newer releases now.

10.2 STABLE i386 - same error
10.2 RELEASE i386 - same error
9.0 RELEASE i386 archive memstick - update: WORKS!
8.0 RELEASE archive memstick - install works, but i have no clue how to download the ftp stuff


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Nov 28, 2015)

Really hard to see details from the video. Does it show agp0 *and agp1* ? The error 17 means that devfs was asked to create /dev/agpgart twice.

Juha


----------



## Smida3 (Nov 28, 2015)

Juha Nurmela said:


> Really hard to see details from the video. Does it show agp0 *and agp1* ? The error 17 means that devfs was asked to create /dev/agpgart twice.
> 
> Juha



If you want I can upload the HD version of the video, but the 9.0 RELEASE works fine so I'm sticking to that 

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Nov 28, 2015)

Better 9 in the pouch than 10 on the branch  There's no guarantee that more pixels would help.

Juha


----------



## Smida3 (Nov 28, 2015)

Juha Nurmela said:


> Better 9 in the pouch than 10 on the branch  There's no guarantee that more pixels would help.
> 
> Juha



Well, it works just  fine with one small problem, the old system is outdated, so I'm upgrading because i want to use the ports tree. I'll keep you updated how are things going.

UPDATE#1 Updating from 9.0-RELEASE to 9.2, fetching 9797 patches
UPDATE#2 Updating from 9.2 to 9.3 finished succesfully, updating the ports now
UPDATE#3 9.3-release works fine, no problems found so far


----------

